# Projector displaying coloured lines



## rassklass (Mar 9, 2008)

I have an Infocus LP690 projector that is displaying lines down either side of the image. It appears to be something to do with the mirror alignment as the colours of the lines are red green and blue? The lines are roughly 2-3 inches wide and are more visible on the right hand side. This is from all sources. The bulb has used approx 350 hours and the areas unaffacted by the lines are crystal clear. However the whole image does appear to jump up and down slightly. THanks to all


----------

